# tennant sweeper for sale



## lizard

i have a tennant 385 sweeper for sale it has been completely refurbished , diesel,side brush,curb brush,dust vac, dust shakervery nice machine $11500.00 or best offer, im located in minnesota

651-785-3055


----------



## plowtime1

Hey Lizard... Hours and year please..thanks 
Why the sale? Do you have the trailer?


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

How does this model compare to the 6500?


----------

